# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  E-Trial bzw. E-MX

## A.N.D.I.

also mittlerweile gibts ja schon einige wenige hersteller, die elektro moppeds anbieten, was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von der ganzen geschichte? gibt ja einige hier, die nicht nur am radl, sondern auch auf motorrädern unterwegs sind. ich war bis jetzt hauptsächlich auf der straße unterwegs, aber diese schräglagenorgien interessieren mich net mehr wirklich... mit so einer e-trial von gasgas oder der ktm e-freeride is sicher lustig und wegen lärmbelästigung. braucht man sich auch keine sorgen machen. klar, wäre ein teures spielzeug, aber hat schon seine berechtigung meiner meinung nach  :Smile:  

hab jetzt zwar nicht vor, mir so ein teil zu kaufen, aber interessant wärs irgendwie schon...

----------


## mankra

Dauert noch lange, bis das Zeug Praxistauglich wird.
Hauptproblem ist immer noch die Reichweite. KTM gibt war 30 Minuten an, aber unter Volllast (20kw) hält der 2,1kw/h Akku theoretische 6 Minuten, in der Praxis weniger. Weiter ist die max. Leistung nur kurz abrufbar, dann muß die Elektronik um eine Überhitzung zu vermeiden, runterregeln.
In Lenti schafft die E-Ride nichtmal den ersten Anstieg auf der MX Strecke, ohne zurückzuregeln.....
Wenigstens bietet KTM ein bißerl ein brauchbares Fahrwerk an.
Wegen Lautstärke: Die KTMs hab ich noch nicht gehört, aber diverse E-Mopedn surren auch, da ist eine Trial kaum lauter, mit nem DB Killer in einer Trial bist leiser als mit dem E-Moped.
Und auch die FR350 ist relativ leise, hört man auch nicht weit.

Aber egal wie leise, in der Wahrnehmung des Fußvolkes bleibt man auch mit E-Mopedn oder einer Trial ein böser Motocrosser.
Ist nix Anderes, wie beim Biken.

Wenn Dich Trialfahren mal interressiert, auf www.salzstiegl.at kann man sich ne Trial ausleihen. Ist ein ca. 10ha großes Waldgebiet mit zig SingleTrails Bergauf und Bergab (Also net nur künstliche Hindernisse zum herumhüpfen  :Wink:  ), macht richtig Spaß dort.

----------


## A.N.D.I.

ha, da manfred, der alte benzinbruder  :Wink: 

also wie du das beschreibst, steckt das schon noch ziemlich in den kinderschuhen, aber für mich wär das eher ein gerät fürn wald hinterm haus, eben ein wirkliches spielzeug und kein sportgerät. auf einer MX strecke denk ich mir schon, dass du da ein wenig untermotorisiert bist, was jetzt die eher bescheidene reichweite betrifft... muss ja sagen, dass ich mit trialmotorrädern kaum erfahrung hab, auch was den lärm betrifft, bin schon ein wenig verwundert, dass du meinst die lautstärke von einem surrenden e-motor wäre um nichts leiser als ein standard trialmotorrad. bin noch meine 1100er ducati mit ofenrohr gewohnt, mit leisen motorrädern kenn ich mich net aus  :Big Grin: 

also glaubst du, mit einem e-bike hat man wenig freude, zumindest momentan noch? aber gut, eine stunde sollt das ding schon saft haben, sonst isses ja echt ein kurzes vergnügen.

das mit dem trialfahren am salzstiegel klingt ziemlich gut, auch net wirklich weit weg, aber ich befürcht, wenn ich das einmal mach, dann muss ich gleich ein mopped haben und das öfter machen, so wie ich mich kenn  :Smile:  interessieren würds mich definitiv, aber du weißt ja wies is, der tag hat nur 24h... bist du öfter mal dort oben?

----------


## mankra

*Schwanzvergleich ON*
Deine Duc wird wahrscheinlich gegen meine 1100er GSXR, die ich 98 gefahren bin, ein leiser Staubsauger sein. 1100cm³ mit auf nem 30cm kurzen, dünnen ESD, Außendurchmesser kaum größer als Durchgang, dazu ne offene Flachschieber Batterie:

Und das ist wiederum nix gegen nen Burnout von diesem Teil, wenns auf 3m daneben stehst:
www.gh-racing.de/?show=galery&g=2&v=27
Da bekommst wirklich Angst und es bleibt einem die Luft weg......wirklich Böse. 
Waren vor 2 Jahren in Neukirchen beim Beschleunigungsrennen als Gastfahrer.

Trials sind wirklich leise (4 Takter sind etwas lauter, auch die alten Montessa 2T), Sherco besonders. Auch ohne DB Killer, 100m im Wald nimmer zum hören. Wenn nur minimal Wind geht, wirds vom Blätterrauschen geschluckt. Vorteil Trial ist auch, daß die Reifen den Boden kaum aufgraben. Bißerl Wind oder 1x Regen und man sieht nimmer, daß dort jemand 10x mit einer Trial gefahren ist.
Ich hab die Trial auch hauptsächlich, damit ich hier bißerl im Wald fahren kann. Trials findest mit bißerl suchen ab 2000,- etwas Brauchbares, mit 3 Liter fährst 2h oder länger und ist, IMHO sehr nach am Radlfahren dran, man steht immer, Fußrasten sind recht weit hinten, so daß man, nach vorne gebeugt draufsteht.
Die 75kg sind auch wie ein Spielzeug zu fahren, bei engen Strecken wie Tapolca, trotz nur 15PS, schneller als mit der Enduro (hatte ich letztens mit und bin mit nem Bekannten, der die KTM FR350 mithatte gefahren und wir sind auf Endurofahrer aufgelaufen, die bei Rennen normal weit vor mir Platziert sind).

Also IMHO, mir würd ein E-Bike schon taugen, aber derzeit zu teuer und zuwenig ausgereift, leises SingleTrail Moped ist eigentlich die KTM FR350 ein geniales Konzept, aber erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt oder eben eine Trial.
Das wäre auch ein sehr interresantes Moped fürn Wald und SingleTrial:
www.ossa.at/explorer/explorer.html

Ich war selbst auch erst 1x am Salzstiegl, hab die Trial erst ein paar Wochen (auch ne günstige Gebrauchte), möcht aber schon öfters hinfahren. Irgendwo in Voitsberg gibts auch ein Gelände, aber, glaub ich eher ne Hardcore Hindernissstrecke. Spielberg ist auch eine Trialstrecke, aber Salzstiegl ist sicher vorzuziehen.

----------


## A.N.D.I.

hallo? willst jetzt äpfel mit birnen vergleichen?  :Wink:  also einen 4zylinder vergasermotor mit einem 2zylinder mit einspritzung von der akustik/der lautstärke her zu vergleichen geht ja mal gar nicht! außerdem war ich vom lärm her immer (außer einmal und da hab ich natürlich gleich eine strafe ausgefasst) legal mit db-killer unterwegs!  :Big Grin:  und wenns rein um den lärm geht war meine husqvarna 610 SM sogar noch lauter als die 1100er hypermotard. aber ich gönne dir das lautere moped, bist ja auch schon älter und hörst schlechter, hehe...

also mir würd ja die 350 freeride schon ziemlich gefallen, aber du hast recht, die gibts noch nicht so lange, deshalb gibts kaum günstige gebrauchte. der vorteil daran ist ja, dass du sie auch anmelden und mal auch auf der straße bewegen kannst. aber um 7500 eier? ich weiß net... gäbe ja auch schon tiral mit stvo-kit, aber ob das was gscheits is? die ossa schaut auch net so übel aus, aber ich hab bis gestern noch nie was von der schmiede gehört! muss jetzt nix heißen, aber da is man dann ja gleich mal skeptisch...

muss ma da am salzstiegl einen trainer mieten, wenn man sich ein motorrad ausborgt, oder kann man da gleich mal ohne aufsicht herumeiern? also so hindernisparcour interessiert mich ja noch wenig, aber bissl im wald singletrails fahren klingt schon nach richtig spaß! mal schaun, ob ich wen von meinen leuten aufstellen kann, dort mal hinzuschaun  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Vorführer der FR350 tauschen schon für ca. 6k auf.
Für die Straße aber trotzdem nicht praktikabel, nur ca. 80km Reichweite, kurz übersetzt, daß ab 80-90 der Motor schon recht hoch dreht, usw.
Also nix zum Touren, sondern nur, um paar km zum nächsten Trail zu kommen.
Bei den richtigen Trial recht ähnlich, nur noch kürzer übersetzt.

Ossa gibts seit Jahrzehnten, sind vor allem im Trial Bereich sehr bekannt.
Bei der Explorer würd ich trotzdem ein Jahr abwarten, bis die Kinderkrannkheiten einer neuen Serie verbessert sind.

Salzstiegl geht auch ohne Trainer. Wäre dann aber empfehlenswert sich zusammenzureden, A um die Grenzen zu sehen und zu sehen, was man alles (auch als Anfänger) fahren kann.
Wichtig ist nur, daß es trocken ist, im feuchten wirds als Anfänger zu giftig.

----------

